# Gotta Go



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Who owns or runs this boat????????? Gonna be nice for a few moments......I have a major bone to pick with the A hole running this boat.........


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*gotta go*

Not on 2-cool list,never heard of them. Little problem I guess???????????
Terry


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Is it a 36 contender?


----------



## jcambron3P (May 19, 2011)

yes it is with a pair of yami 350 on it. :question:


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I believe I know who it is. 99% sure. But if it's who I think it is,he's on the board. Put some more info up on the boat,I'm sure you'll get a reply.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah pretty shure he will speak up in a few. Pretty much know who it is good guy


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

offshorefanatic said:


> Yeah pretty shure he will speak up in a few. Pretty much know who it is good guy


How did ya do today?


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Caught a limit of decent 15-18lb snapps. Seems like we threw back 60 smaller keepers, just wanted the bigger ones. Caught kings and lost a beautiful bull dolphin estimated around 50lb right at the boat. Goood day over rall will post some pics tomorrow


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

This person running this boat needs to teach his deck hands how to vent snapper. At the same time he needs to learn some boat etiquette. Dont know who you are but I would love to have a conversation with you. Feel free to pm or call me. I'm sure you know which boat I am running.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey Chuck.......Guess I am the A-Hole you are looking for. 

Judging by the donuts & circles you did around me trying to cause a rocking wake on my boat I assume you thought I passed you up to close coming from offshore. (and by the way my customer happened to be videoing her daughter reeling a fish in when you decieded to do donuts around me so she happened to video that as well)

I was heading to a spot I had punched in my GPS from offshore, seeing a boat ahead I knew I would be passing not far from you but knew I was a very safe distance from you and there was no reason to alter course. I guess the wakes finally caught up to your boat and made it rock a bit and maybe you where having a bad day and got upset? If you are a fishermen which I know you are, then why would a little 2 foot wake rocking your boat bother you? (If I passed you up a half a mile away the wake still would have caught up with you) The other 7 people on my boat could not belive you came by doing donuts around them, When I told them you must have thought I came to close to you earlier we where all shocked and didn't think we where that close. I am sure you will relpy I was 25 ft away or something silly like that but trust me do you think I thought hmmmm, let me get as close as I can to wake that boat? Not hardly I have the upmost respect for other boaters and help as many as I can. Judging by you shooting the finger or someone on your boat it was easy to see you where upset.

Surley you couldn't have been upset from earlier in the day when I slowly entered the spot you where fishing but you where almost a 1/4 mile off the spot? 


Anyways, Hopefully you understand in my best judgment I don't think I was to close or an unsafe distance.


(Oh, not to worry I have no intentions of postings that video up of some unsafe driving) Not my style.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Make that 100% sure


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Trust me my deckhand knows very well how to vent snapper, Not much you can do when the snapper swallows a circle hook in there gut, Not many of them live when that happens



chuck richey said:


> This person running this boat needs to teach his deck hands how to vent snapper. At the same time he needs to learn some boat etiquette. Dont know who you are but I would love to have a conversation with you. Feel free to pm or call me. I'm sure you know which boat I am running.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Its a big gulf is all I can say. A little common sense would go a long ways. A person who spends as much time on the water as you should be able to drift a spot without having to try and park on it. When yall left that spot yall left way too many snapper floating because your deckhand was not venting them. When you came blowing by me the second time I just could not believe or understand why...........You had the whole gulf to do what you wanted. Seems you think you own it all.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

_And your deckhand did not vent any fish when yall first showed up. Say what you want you left a good trail of dead fish._


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Don't have a piece on this pie however Eugene has a very high respectful reputation in here . If this is the guys you,re ranting about :brew2:


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Chuck, Are you saying my deck hand was not venting the snapper? Hmmm, maybe I was not close enough to you for you to see then?????? Because if you where you would have saw he was venting every one of them? 

And here is a true friendly tip to help you catch more fish, When you keep drifting a spot that far off you drag the fish each time you drift and eventually they quit bitting or slow down the bite. And I made 100% FOR SURE I stayed off to the Northwest side of the wreck so I would not crowd you and I was there less then 8 minutes.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

mad marlin said:


> Don't have a piece on this pie however Eugene has a very high respectful reputation in here . If this is the guys you,re ranting about :brew2:


I always held Eugene way up ther in the respect ////reputation catagory until today. I just can not beleive someone who makes a living on the water woukld act like that. Just can not beleive..........................


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

If you did donuts around Eugene the credibility of the original post goes down the toilet. A flyby at a reasonable distance when bottom fishing does nothing detrimental to the fishing. I kept a boat about 10 slips down from him for several years and have always found him to be a true professional and never have witnessed or heard of unsafe behavior. He has more hours in the gulf than many of us combined. IMO


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I think Chuck was mad because his boat was slower than Eugene's. 

Brandon


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

chuck richey said:


> I always held Eugene way up ther in the respect ////reputation catagory until today. I just can not beleive someone who makes a living on the water woukld act like that. Just can not beleive..........................


Cool , he has given you his thoughts & according to his statement his was very courteous when drifting.
argument close IMHO

Brandon be nice


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

TOM WEBER said:


> If you did donuts around Eugene the credibility of the original post goes down the toilet. A flyby at a reasonable distance when bottom fishing does nothing detrimental to the fishing. I kept a boat about 10 slips down from him for several years and have always found him to be a true professional and never have witnessed or heard of unsafe behavior. He has more hours in the gulf than many of us combined. IMO


I agree 100% Not sure what I did but there is way too much water to do what he did. And yes I will say it again YOUR deckhand was not venting the snapper........


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Chuck Honestly? You think I blew by you at a unsafe distance?

* Please explain what the donuts around my boat where for? *

I already said I didn't do anything I felt was unsafe or harmful. I don't mind admitting when I am wrong but sorry I don't think I did anything wrong.



chuck richey said:


> I always held Eugene way up ther in the respect ////reputation catagory until today. I just can not beleive someone who makes a living on the water woukld act like that. Just can not beleive..........................


----------



## BlueBound (Aug 19, 2005)

*What's up Chuck!*

Hey Chuck,

I'm Pete, Eugenes deckhand and you are right, I didn't vent any of the fish when we first showed up. I never vent them when I throw them in the fishbox. There were some nice snapper on that wreck, huh?

I do remember one snapper that didn't make it, but you know what, that happens when you go fishing and I'm pretty sure that has probably happened to everyone who has ever caught a fish on the bottom.

Not sure what the donuts were about, but they worked. We caught a few nice kingfish as you were doing them, and didn't really rock the boat to bad.

I'm tired, so I'll probably let this thread go. :walkingsm

Pete


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

No not unsafe but dont be a *****. It was open water............... Did not make any sense at all to come that close. I guess thats just me. You came up on me twice in the same day and showed no courtesy at all.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

WHAT?

No courtesy? Come on Chuck be honest with yourself. On the first wreck I came up very slow and you where *atleast 1/4 mile away* from the wreck, I watched you come back to the wreck looking at your GPS and your mark was well off 100 yards from where I was fishing it. I think you got upset because we caught 4 nice 15lbers right away while your guys where not having any luck at that moment.

So how was I un-courtesy the first time?

*Oh, please don't forget to tell me what the donuts where all about?*



chuck richey said:


> No not unsafe but dont be a *****. It was open water............... Did not make any sense at all to come that close. I guess thats just me. You came up on me twice in the same day and showed no courtesy at all.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Angler 1 said:


> WHAT?
> 
> No courtesy? Come on Chuck be honest with yourself. On the first wreck I came up very slow and you where *atleast 1/4 mile away* from the wreck, I watched you come back to the wreck looking at your GPS and your mark was well off 100 yards from where I was fishing it. I think you got upset because we caught 4 nice 15lbers right away while your guys where not having any luck at that moment.
> 
> ...


1/4 mile my ***. You held on the spot instead of drifting it. But I guess you own that spot so what ever makes you feel good. If you could see me looking at my gps I think you are wayyyyyyy toooooo close. Call them 15 pounders if you want. Just like you said you came up on me twice...................Why????


----------



## BlueBound (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, Eugene was pretty courteous on the first pass. In fact, we probably would have finished up on those 12-15 lb'ers, but we figured we would let you have em. Hope you got em!

*So yeah, what were the donuts for? *


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Post the video, I want to see the donuts he was doing!!


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Hmmm,

Etiquette, Courtesy and Donuts!


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

No need to make an Asz out of anyone especially on a public form. I am sure he will tell us why he did them.



ssteel069 said:


> Post the video, I want to see the donuts he was doing!!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I think we are still waiting on the explanation of the donuts and the purpose of them. Ok so lets say hypothetically Eugene flew by you 25 ft away, you say thats not proper etiquette, then why in the h*ll did you go do donuts around him? you completely contradicted your whole original post of etiquette and safety


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Close*

Hey, everyone go to bed, get a good nights sleep and have a great 4th of July. Everything will be ok.
Terry


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

rambunctious said:


> Hey, everyone go to bed, get a good nights sleep and have a great 4th of July. Everything will be ok.
> Terry


I sentence both men to drinking massive quantities of beer while consuming as many hotdogs and hamburgs as they can possibly cram into their gullet.

NO DONUTS ARE ALLOWED TODAY.

And when your pie-hole is so stuffed you can barely move - it's time for pie! Pie and icecream and watermelon, to be specific.

That'll put it all into perspective for ya. Happy 4th of July and God Bless America.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Thanks swells and rambunctiuos that is what I plan on doing ALL day. Enjoy yalls 4th.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

why does everybody over there get so mad about boats holding on a spot? how else can you fish a rock or wreck? like the man said if you drift all you are doing is dragging the fish away and scattering them. 

the man is out there making his living and you are fishing for fun. 

Scott


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

luna sea II said:


> why does everybody over there get so mad about boats holding on a spot? how else can you fish a rock or wreck? like the man said if you drift all you are doing is dragging the fish away and scattering them.
> 
> Scott


Scott its called GREEDINESS or "THIS IS MY SPOT THIS IS MY SEA" :rotfl: .

Happy 4th of July fellow AMERICAN :texasflag


----------



## ChasinMarlin (Dec 7, 2010)

maybe he did come "too close" to your vessel but in turn why did you go and do donuts around his? retaliation does nothing, not to mention that is "unsafe" boating which is the whole reason you started this post...grow up this is a fishing forum not a boating 101 class


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow so who owned the spot? Was it posted and did it have no tresspessing signs up? Seriously guys put your manginas away and get over it. I had 2 guys in a contender come in a park on a wreck I was fishing, no big deal just went to another spot.


----------



## Robalobarry (Jan 31, 2011)

Why cant we just all get along??? Happy 4th to all


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Ladies please. Don't get your panties in a wad. I am sure Oprah can help you sort these emotions out.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That was MY SPOT! I OWN IT! I demand to know why either of you were on my spot without permission!

Oh, by the way Eugene.... Post the donut boat video or it didn't happen! Or send it to me and I'll post it, I have no dog in this fight!!!!


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

luna sea II said:


> the man is out there making his living and you are fishing for fun.


So?


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

So .....Donutboy should have thought before posting all this ****. GET OVER IT! we all pay our taxes & yearly fishing licenses ,, So ..... We all have right to fish any where in the GOM as long as we are courteous & respect a few boating rules. So far 99% of the responses to this guys rant it's Go else where . So ?


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

None of this would have happened if Brandon hadn't sold his "tilefish ho" for fitty bucks!
:an5:


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

mad marlin said:


> So .....Donutboy should have thought before posting all this ****. GET OVER IT! we all pay our taxes & yearly fishing licenses ,, So ..... We all have right to fish any where in the GOM as long as we are courteous & respect a few boating rules. So far 99% of the responses to this guys rant it's Go else where . So ?


You nailed it 100%. Be courteous and show respect which he did not either time he came on me. The Gulf is big and no one owns it. If you come up on a boat fishing BE COURTEOUS AND SHOW RESPECT. I will post thhis **** anytime someone wants to disrespect me. I will leave it at that. Eugene is welcome to post the video he has. I just wish I would have had had mine going also.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

*NOW ITS TIME FOR a......*

GROUP


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

So by doing circles around me while we where fishing is COURTEOUS AND SHOW RESPECT?

Chuck neither time I saw you I had no intentions of being disrespectful, That is all your *opinion*, But on the other hand that was your soul purpose by doing donuts around me because you wanted to be disrespectful. Also someone on your boat shooting the finger was pretty courteous as well. Since I had two kids on the boat that was done in bad taste on your part.

The only disrespectful actions all came from your boat!

You are welcome to fish beside me anytime and don't worry I will not get upset because another boat comes up, after all you said no one owns the gulf but yet you think it is disrecpectful?

So please tell me what you expect when you are fishing a spot when another boat arrives? Did I not stay out of your way?

And please tell me when you are fishing should a boat pass you atleast a 1/2 mile to 1 mile CPA so it won't make your boat rock for the wakes. Fishing is suppose to be fun and relaxing, I have been doing it a long time and still don't let little things like that bother me and trust me it has happened to me a lot more times then I care to count and I have not once *****ed about it on a public fourm.



chuck richey said:


> You nailed it 100%. Be courteous and show respect which he did not either time he came on me. The Gulf is big and no one owns it. If you come up on a boat fishing BE COURTEOUS AND SHOW RESPECT. I will post thhis **** anytime someone wants to disrespect me. I will leave it at that. Eugene is welcome to post the video he has. I just wish I would have had had mine going also.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Come on guys, if you don't like potlickers, simply take off when a boat gets within a mile or so. It's a big Gulf and there are plenty of spots to fish. I know many captains who will spy a potlicker coming close and go somewhere else, just to avoid a stink like what you guys got into. 

I thought that was smart, throwing the potlickers off your trail.

Come on fellas, kissy-kissy or we'll have to take you both out in the field and paint your arse with red house paint! If you're going to get the red-*** might as well make it permanent.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

*Donuts*

Come on Richey, explain the reason for the donuts, and how it fits in with your demands for courtesy? Really curious!

Bob


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

I was not as close as he was when he passed me on plane. The whole time I was going around him he would not look at me at all because he knew I was not happy.


I will take the high road on this one and apologize to eugene. I let my temper get the best of me. But at the same time you have to put yourself in my shoes. You came up on me twice. The first time I just blew it off as just another day on the pond. The second time was....... well you know what it was. twist it how you want but I apologize. 
Good fishing


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*Geez, I bet all our guys an gals serving our country would have loved to have been out in the gulf fishing. Happy 4th of July*
*just my 2 cents.*


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Wish the whambulance thread was still rockin because this gets my vote as vagina thread of the month!!! Even if he came by you at 25 ft on plane his wake would have been no more than a slight chop on an average day! It happens all the time out there and sometimes you gotta figure out what's worth crying over and what's worth shrugging off. If you Keep getting upset over stupid stuff like this and your gonna just make yourself miserable instead of enjoying being out on the greatest place on earth! Might be your first but I'll guarantee you it won't be your last!!!


----------



## SEA SLOT (Jul 28, 2005)

I just wasted 5 min reading this post, can someone please post the numbers to the wreck, I would like to see if it's big enough for two boats.


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

Day0ne said:


> So?


So?? So how would you like somebody screwing with you while you are trying to do your job and make a living?


----------



## Day0ne (Jan 14, 2006)

luna sea II said:


> So?? So how would you like somebody screwing with you while you are trying to do your job and make a living?


That is not what you said. Your wording left the impression that since he was "making a living" vs "having fun", he had rights that the other person didn't. I didn't agree, that's all.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

chuck richey said:


> I was not as close as he was when he passed me on plane. The whole time I was going around him he would not look at me at all because he knew I was not happy.
> 
> well wouldnt he have put up more wake off plane?!?!!?!?! my 22' er acts that way, when I am driving my 550'er at work i cant control the wake as well but if you see me comingh dont ***** aboujt the effects,


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

no one owns the water,


----------



## touche (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey boys, 

Exchange PM's and phone numbers, shake hands, go out and fish with each other, have a beer, you will realize you are birds of a feather, and you will laugh at this experience very soon. 

God bless both of you!

Capt Mike Shea


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

Any moron who is so juvenile as to endanger another boat and crew by losing his temper and operating his boat in an aggressive manner should have his actions and any proof thereof turned over to the Coast Guard. If a captain cannot control his temper any better than donut boy, he needs to get another hobby where temper tantrums cannot end up with lives being lost at sea. 

The powerful offshore boats we all drive are just as dangerous as loaded guns. Donut boy put his own crew in danger as well as the people on the other boat. His actions are inexcusable and trying to explain it away with a "I lost my temper" whine makes it even worse. 

Grow up or get off the water.

Pecos


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

YAAAWWWNNNN


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

C'Mon Chuck, firt off Eugene is a proffesional. If he thought for one second that he was putting his crew or your boat in danger he wouldn't have run by you.
Have you been out the New Matagorda jettys yet? I run on plane with my big ole cat out and in between 15-20 bayboats anchored up in the channel. In no way do I ever feel like I am putting them in danger. Sure they will feel my wake but they can expect that because they are in a boat at sea. If your not prepared for a wake stay at home.
If he didn't cut your lines no harm IMO.
Second, Eugene knows where and what he's fishing. He knows if that spot is big enough for 2 or 3 boats. He also knows that if you drift over and over across a bottom spot that the fish will follow your boat and baits. Pretty soon they are scattered and then flipper shows up and the bite is done.
Learn how to "HOLD THE BOAT" for the fisherman aboard. Yes that's right the captain doesn't get to fish much unless your out there just to have fun. When it's your responsibility to put fish in the boat for paying customers you learn how to hold up on a spot.
Take a charter with Eugene sometime and maybe he can teach you.
No banana's and no donuts.


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

CHA CHING said:


> Learn how to "HOLD THE BOAT" for the fisherman aboard. Yes that's right the captain doesn't get to fish much unless your out there just to have fun. When it's your responsibility to put fish in the boat for paying customers you learn how to hold up on a spot.
> No banana's and no donuts.


So True. Don't want people to fish "your" spot, don't get off of it.

What a waste of bandwith...


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Sometimes b!tching about someone on 2cool backfires on ya. Jusss sayin.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

As adults we are supposed to lead by example.....driving donuts and displaying obscene gestures is not a sight the young lady on Eugene's boat should have been subjected too ( She had no impact on the Captain's boat position or decision making, yet her fishing day and safety were both put in jeopardy!)......whether he was or was not correct by his actions a bigger man takes into consideration what his reactions are teaching the younger generation. I'm just sayin'......


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

DON'T WAKE ME,BRO! LMFAO


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

These threads never go as planned, or should i say, as the OP intends.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

good god what a bunch of ladies


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

i always understood who ever has biggest bote gits the spot


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> DON'T WAKE ME,BRO! LMFAO


Lol! That's a good one!


----------



## High Hopes (Oct 10, 2007)

So is this how it went down out there?


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

High Hopes said:


> So is this how it went down out there?


lol gotta love those old strikers!


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

Eugene ,, dont make me post all those pictures of your boat sitting over a spot less than 10 feet from mine, best i remember we have held a few conversations without a radio , now thats potlicking , LOL ,,,,, Geez what a waist of time !

its flat calm gentlemen , im going fishing !


----------

